# the perfect chicken



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

I don't have any chickens yet and am just starting my research. I'm just looking into breeds and there are SO many. I have two small children that will be interacting with them and limited space. I also understand some of this will depend on how they are raised. I will probably just start with two hens. My perfect breed:
1. Docile, will let you pick it up and comes when called
2. Good egg layers
3. Can be used for meat
4. Being pretty would be a nice bonus

is that too much to ask?


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

Also, I live in southern Illinois. Hot and humid summers and chilly winters with a snow or two.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

You might like Barred Rocks.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Like you said it all depends how they are raised. From your list you could choose any dual purpose breed. As for looks, what I think looks good you may not. Your best brt is to check out a hatchery site since they have pics and you can narrow your search to dual purpose and see images all in one place. 

Personally though I am partial to Barred Rocks.


----------



## Loopychicklady (May 22, 2013)

Warrens  I have 5 and they are the breed used here for "battery purposes" so excellent layers, they are renowned for being easily tamed..  mine are free range and they are so inquisitive, they jump on my shoulder and talk at me, I can pick them up, hold them, stroke them and they run up to greet me, I love them! they are also great with my 6 y/o nephew. They're called warren hybrids here in the UK but they might go by a different name in the US

Good luck with your chicken search!!


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

Barred rocks are great!


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

I will check them out!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I like my barred rocks and dark brahmas


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I personally sway towards Ameraucana or Orpington.


----------



## ringstaffgirls (Apr 11, 2013)

Look through the catalog at Murray mcmurray hatchery website. They have a lot of pictures.


----------



## nikkichick09 (May 31, 2013)

We just bought a bunch of chicks based on looks. All the months of reading and planning went out the window when picking out our little balls of fluff. We have 7 hens and one too and average about 5 eggs a day.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm a newbie, so I can't compare mine to any other breed. I have Amber Whites, Araucanas and Australorps. Of these, I find the Amber Whites to be delightful! Friendly, if a little underfoot, easy to pick up, and several will "roost" on my forearm after I pick them up! Australorps are the second friendliest, close to the AmberWhites, and the Araucanas are a little more stand-offish, with my golden colored one being an absolute drama queen who periodically channels chicken little. They are all pretty, the Australorps (black) do flash green and plum irridescences in sunlight.


----------



## zincsulfate (Jun 3, 2013)

too difficult to find the kind I like most.


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

Jenn454SS said:


> I don't have any chickens yet and am just starting my research. I'm just looking into breeds and there are SO many. I have two small children that will be interacting with them and limited space. I also understand some of this will depend on how they are raised. I will probably just start with two hens. My perfect breed:
> 1. Docile, will let you pick it up and comes when called
> 2. Good egg layers
> 3. Can be used for meat
> ...


I personally love orpingtons. When I started looking into chickens I was looking for the same thing you are. I chose buffs but the lavenders are beautiful too. B4 I bought any I aquired some bantams of all sorts 1 was Antwerp Quail hens. My kids took to them and had no intrest in the big chickens. But I enjoy the buffs. They are good layers they grow big and fast ! I had no problems with them during the winter. They are suppose to be really broody but so far mine will just lay her eggs in a bantam nest and let hatch em. And they do lol good luck in your search for the perfect chicken.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

IF only a few chickens....
I would choose Buff Orpingtons OR Barred Plymouth Rocks to fulfill your criteria.
Of course, there are _other _"Dual Purpose" breeds which would also work for you.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Through the years I have had many chickens from barred rocks to Rhode Island reds I now have isa's, rhode islands, leghorns, buff brahmas, speckled sussex, americaunas, and bantam Wyandotte and let me tell yah they all have there own personalities. My girls all come running when they see me doesn't matter what time of day it is they we stand there talking to me and follow me around all the time. I think it helps if you interact with your birds every day they become more accustom to you like your part of the flock. Good luck on your deciding on what to get I'm sure you will be happy with what ever you get and send some pics out so we can see your new little ladies.


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

I think amber is what my neighbor has. Very sweet chickens.


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

And thanks for the stories from your own experiences. Now I just have to wait for the husband to build a coop...


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

Jenn454SS said:


> And thanks for the stories from your own experiences. Now I just have to wait for the husband to build a coop...


Lol that's always a goid idea. I jumped the gun a bit. Bought all my birds last year. I finally got my coop done my tractor is useable but not done and I'm still waiting for fence to be put up around my coop  and iv already started hatching babies again this year. And have more due any day now :/ luckly I have a brooder open I plan on putting keats in but I'm not to sure what I'm doing with the rest yet. Lol they are under broody hens I am hoping the momma I have now will share her tractor and they will all get along. They are use to living together but this is the 1st time with babies. So?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Jenn454SS said:


> I think amber is what my neighbor has. Very sweet chickens.


amber...white?...star?...


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> amber...white?...star?...


I'll have to ask her. She just called them ambers


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

The perfect dual purpose in my opinion is the buckeye. Very nice friendly temperament. Do well in both hot and cold climates.


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

Circle_U_Farm said:


> The perfect dual purpose in my opinion is the buckeye. Very nice friendly temperament. Do well in both hot and cold climates.


I'm going to have to look up a buckeye. Seen them mentioned a couple times but had never otherwise heard of them.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Presently, I have Brown Leghorns, White Leghorns, and Red Sex Links. I have to say the Red Sex Links Re the friendliest, but the others are fine also


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Check out WWW.americanbuckeyeclub.org . Lots of info and pics. And a breeder directory.


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

Circle_U_Farm said:


> Check out WWW.americanbuckeyeclub.org . Lots of info and pics. And a breeder directory.


Thank you. I googled and found some. But I have to watch bc I will end up having so many different breeds and iv been trying to avoid that lol


----------

